#  Ernährung >   Verpflegungsautomat >

## KleinerMuck

Hallo Zusammen 
Ich soll mal zusammenstellen, was ein Betrieb mit 24 Std. Schicht gerne im Verpflegungsautomat haben möchte. Die Liste der Firmen zeigt aber zu 70 % Süssigkeiten, Schokoriegel,Gummibärchen an und bei den Getränken, Wasser, Orangensaft und Redbull. 
Was würdet ihr euch wünschen, was da drin sein sollte. Vielleicht kann ich ja mit dem Lieferanten reden.....oder wollen wirklich die meisten nur so Kram....  :Huh?:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaub da musst du die Leute in dem Betrieb fragen, die sind ja nachher auch die, die es essen müssen  :Zwinker:  
Kaffee ist immer gut zu haben.
Belegte Brötchen ist auch nicht verkehrt  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Belegte Brötchen werden nach einer gewissen Zeit immer so gummiartig, bähhh.  
Tee wäre super, Kaffee sowieso.  
Aber ansonsten kenne ich auch nur den Süßkram und Bifi und Chips in solchen Automaten.  
Aber was hättest Du denn gerne in dem Automaten, kleiner Muck? 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## KleinerMuck

Früchte....Karotte....wird schliesslich täglich aufgefüllt!
Quark, Joghurt....wenn kühlen möglich
Milchdrinks
VOLLKORNbrötchen.....
Reisriegel ohne Fett und Zucker 
abervielleicht bin ich ja ein zu gesunder Esser :-) Ich hab den Auftrag für die Firma, ich arbeite da nicht selber. Bin eine (undogmatische Gesundheitsberaterin) und möchte halt hier einfach umfragemässig ein paar Tipps, um abzuschätzen, ob mein Geschmack der Realität entspricht.........

----------


## Teetante

*Also, wenn Kühlung machbar wäre, dann würde ich zu Salaten tendieren. Allerdings, wohin damit, wenn die 1 Tag in dem Automaten waren. Am nächsten Tag möchte ich so vorgefertigte Salate auch nicht mehr essen, aber wegschmeißen?
Im Restaurant "Zum goldenen M" sollten die Salate z.B. nach 4 Stunden entsorgt werden, haben wir uns nie dran gehalten, die wurden nur umetikettiert, denn das hielten wir doch für übertrieben, zumal die Salate in den Müll wandern sollten und nicht wie heute, wo sie teilweise für die Tafel gespendet werden. Ich habe da vor ca. 14 Jahren mal gejobbt. 
Ansonsten könnte man ja auch Müsliriegel oder irgendwelche anderen etwas gesünderen Sachen als Mars und Co dahinein packen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo KleinerMuck! 
Bei mir in der Krankenpflegeschule im Ess-Automat gehen Bifi-Würsten immer sehr schnell alle.
Die müssen glaub fast am Meisten aufgefüllt werden. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hei, vielen Dank 
Also eine kleine Kühlung ist möglich. Früchte kommen rein und ein Zulieferer kann die Gummibrötchen in Vollkornbrötchen umwandeln. Statt nur Salznüssli und Chips, kommt jetzt auch getrocknete Früchte und Nussmischung natur rein. Bei den Süssigkeiten gab ich denen den Vorrang, welche noch Nussanteile, Kokos, oder Chrisp beinhalten und nur eine reine Milchschokolade und eine dunkle Zartbitter (weniger Fett). Damit die Cola bleiben kann, konnte ich auch Fruchtsäfte und verschiedene Mineralwasser empfehlen. Auch die Bifi und kleine Käse sind akzeptiert worden  :Cheesy:  
Ich glaub die sind zufrieden! 
Danke Euch für die Unterstützung
KleinerMuck

----------


## StarBuG

Das klingt doch nach einer guten Mischung. 
Kannst uns ja mal sagen, wie es ankommt  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## stefan strohmay

hallo 
hier unter www.genussmenues.com findet ihr einen automaten der
frische menues rund um die uhr zubereitet

----------

